

Real time iOS and Android updates; stop wasting weeks – do it in minutes [video] - mayankkumar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4kVIMbQx0g

======
varunsharma13
From a user perspective, no more "updating" apps every now and then! Yay!

